# Propane/Lava Rocks/Wood Chips?



## devora (Aug 9, 2007)

We just got a used bullet grill/smoker (the kind that look like R2D2) that uses propane and lava rocks. I’m used to cooking w/ charcoal. 

If I want to put wood chips in, how do I do it? I used to just soak ‘em and toss ‘em on the coals. How does it work w/ lava rocks and propane?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2007)

Soak them and toss them onto the lava rocks.


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

You can get a smoker box for it. It’s a small metal box that you put soaked chips into. You then lay the box on top of the rocks above the burner.

Or you can do it the super easy way and soak your chips and then wrap them in aluminum foil. Poke a small hole in the foil package and then lay it directly on the coal over the burner.

You can also get wood pellets to use in a foil package. No need to soak them, and they come in a varierty of different woods.


----------



## devora (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx much! Smoked salmon tonight!


----------



## Jaroslavgreen (May 9, 2008)

> I want to put wood chips in, how do I do it?


There is to be some grill that uses wood chips, isn't it?


----------

